# Exactly What I Needed



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I seen those, but was afraid to pull the 10 dollar trigger..lol. Thnx for your review. Being made for each size specifically is a big plus


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

How do you like those Marples chisels? I have a similar (older) set that I like a lot and they came with the same black plastic protectors. Of course, I've lost half of them. But now I know where to get replacements.

Thanks for posting a useful review.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Glad you're happy. What a profit margin, though.


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

> How do you like those Marples chisels? I have a similar (older) set that I like a lot and they came with the same black plastic protectors. Of course, I ve lost half of them. But now I know where to get replacements.
> 
> Thanks for posting a useful review.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Hi Matt, 
The Marples seem fine, backs didn't need much flattening and they take and hold a really good edge. 
The only ones I use more are the Buck yellow-handled ones. The steel in those seems a bit softer but I just grab them first, not sure why! 
Dale


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

Lee valley offers a version that are black for about $5.00, I think. I believe there sizes go up to 1 1/4". Obviously tie in when they are offering free shipping.


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

I meant to say THEIR sizes___.


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

> Lee valley offers a version that are black for about $5.00, I think. I believe their sizes go up to 1 1/4". Obviously tie in when they are offering free shipping.
> 
> - REL


Thanks REL, I might order a set of those next time I get something from Lee Valley. I have a few other older chisels that could use them.


----------

